# How long do you keep your baby in your moby wrap/sling?



## onelittlesleep (Dec 20, 2008)

My little girl is now 4 weeks old today and I realized this week that she would rather be in my moby wrap, strapped to me, than anywhere else. She won't fall asleep any other way anymore, unless she is reaaally sleepy after breastfeeding.

I am wondering, how long/often do you all keep your baby in your moby wrap? My girl takes all her naps in there and then even likes to have her quiet awake time in wrap. Is that too much time in the wrap? Should I worry?

She was having a lot of trouble with painful gas, which has since gotten better, especially since I've been putting her in the wrap. No one told me that wearing the baby would help with that!


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

It is wonderful that your LO is doing so well! Yes, babywearing can have magical







benefits for both baby and momma.

At that age, my DD (like most babies) was most happy being worn or held. There would be days that I would only put her down for a diaper change (and a shower for me!). Your DD is not spending too much time in your wrap...don't worry. She will let you know when she wants some space.

At 19 mo, DD is still as mellow as she was as a young babe...she is just a busy toddler! Some days, I soooo miss the time when all she wanted was to be worn or held.


----------

